
Ask HN: Would you subscribe to an Earthquake Kit as a service? - amharris
If you live in an area where earthquakes are an issue, would you be willing to pay for a ongoing service (monthly? yearly?) that would keep prepare, deliver, and maintain an earthquake&#x2F;disaster preparedness kit?<p>A few details:<p>A durable kit including all of the recommended short term survival gear (think first aid, flashlight, basic toiletries, etc) and non-perishables (food and water) would be delivered upon  sign up. New perishables would be delivered, and old ones picked up, as expiration dates approach. The service would keep track of what is in your kit and what the expiration dates are for the perishable items. This info would be accessible by you via a web interface. Perishables that are nearing expiration would be donated to local food banks, shelters, etc, for consumption.<p>Essentially you would just sign up, put the kit in a closet, and every X amount of days take the &quot;perishables module&quot; out and leave it on the street for pick up.<p>Depending on how the logistics&#x2F;economics work out:<p>* Donation of one kit subscription for each one sold
* Deluxe kits which would include additional, non-essential items, such as crank radio, entertainment, etc.<p>I have been getting ready to prepare an earthquake kit for myself, and know that many of my immediate friends and family do not have one. I figured that while I was doing the research, shopping, etc, I might as well make a few extras (economies of scale?), and from there realized this might be A) a good community to provide for the service, and B) a potentially economically sustainable small business&#x2F;side project.<p>Additionally, can you think of any potential problems that an endeavor like this might encounter? Logistical hurdles, legal nuance, etc?
======
jacalata
I might. I might also be interested in just the initial delivery and web
interface to remind me when to replace things, with an option to order the
replacement from you or just buy it myself.

~~~
amharris
Interesting feedback, thank you!

------
gus_massa
What about an additional first aid kit for everyday emergencies?

~~~
amharris
Sure. The resources in the kit could be used for whatever/whenever, and you
could indicate via the web interface what you have used, and a new one will be
included in your next delivery.

